

Facebook reveals 'simplified' privacy changes - mootymoots
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/10167143.stm

======
jrnkntl
"Mr Zuckerberg said that developers had "worked weekends, camped out in the
conference centre" in order to overhaul its privacy settings."

Just like they did back in september 2006 when Zuckerberg said:

"I wanted to make sure we did something about it, and quickly. So we have been
coding nonstop for two days to get you better privacy controls."
<http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=2208562130>

Maybe they should reiterate first, listen to feedback and suggestions (like
youropenbook.org), draw out, a/b test privacy settings pages, offer more
transparency in the process and -then- start finalize coding their 'best' way
to control these.

~~~
donaldc
The basic problem in both instances is that he's talking about the privacy
setting issues using the language of fixing a technical problem. This allows
him to sidestep addressing the much more important issue of trustworthiness.

------
donaldc
So it sounds like I'll once again be able to keep the entire world from seeing
my education, interest, and work history data. I deleted those after the last
policy changes.

Sounds good, but for how long will this remain true? I'm not going to add
stuff back when I feel it's just a matter of time before that information,
once again, becomes world-readable. This is where some contrition on
Facebook's part would be needed. I currently get the feeling that they are
merely making tactical adjustments in their quest to make almost all user data
public.

~~~
theycallmemorty
I deleted all that stuff as well, only I won't be putting it back.

------
JoeAltmaier
Band-aid. Another form duplicating existing forms. The defaults are all that
matter, and they didn't change?

